

List of 10,000 fake diploma buyers published - blueben
http://www.spokesmanreview.com/data/diploma-mill/
The list, which the US Attorney refused to release, includes Military, CIA, NSA, US Marshals, senior White House officials, NASA engineers, Nuclear plant engineers, and many many others.
======
gscott
It is sad when you have to buy a degree from "Liberty High School" but it does
open up many fine opportunities in fast food.

